# Switchback owners only!!!



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

Mine is on order....Should be in tomorrow!!! I have a DZ rest, Trophy Ridge Matrix sight, Doinker Chubby Hunter stabalizer, peep, and will put a loop on the string.... I am concidering changing my setup a little and am wondering what your setup's are??? I have experienced a little noise with the Matrix sight and I cant stand noise. I shoot ACC 3-60's and am buying 3-49's when the bow shows up. Any other suggestions? I deliberated between Mathews and Bowtech for the last week or so and have decided to stick with Mathews since I have never EVER had a problem with the last three that I have had. I just cant quit a good thing.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

My signature says it all :thumbs_up


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

mine likes stiff arrows you may want to shoot the 3-60s first before buying new ones.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry, not a mathews owner I own a bowtech but find that the STS makes a substantial difference on my Patriot and Reflex before that one reducing vibration and noise. Lots of Mathews owners use them, you might want to risk the 40 bucks.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Some say:*

Some say that STS is overkill on the Mathews bows, but I would love to hear from some people who shoot Mathews with the STS system to know what they think..... Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

bowhunter0916 said:


> Some say that STS is overkill on the Mathews bows, but I would love to hear from some people who shoot Mathews with the STS system to know what they think..... Thanks for the input so far.


I just put an STS on a new APEX last saturday. I shot the bow maybe a dozen times before I put the STS on the bow.

BIG difference. The owner of the APEX was surprised at the difference too..


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

bowhunter0916 said:


> Some say that STS is overkill on the Mathews bows, but I would love to hear from some people who shoot Mathews with the STS system to know what they think..... Thanks for the input so far.


I shoot a Patriot and see a definite difference, spooky quiet. Well worth the 40 bucks and you can lose the string leeches and other speed robbing junk.


----------



## pointers (Apr 21, 2005)

*STS on mathews ulta 2*

I have shot my ultra 2 every day since I purchased it in aug 04 one month ago when I installed this wonderful contraption on my bow to say the least it was unbelievable what it did for noise and it eliminated hand shock I would put one on and forget the string leeches and the arm guard :beer:


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

i will be totally honest with you.... i truly think it is the drop zone rest i had..... it didnt which bow it was on i could not hit good when the dz was on there.. i switchad to the trophy taker and hit great now..... just my 02.


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a switchback, I am using ACC 360 , trophy ridge drop zone, F-series PSE sight STS system and love it. bow is smooth and perfect shooting.


----------



## jimarchery13 (May 25, 2005)

Can someone explain what the STS system is and a link I can go to see it


----------



## Chinchgub (Feb 3, 2005)

*Switchback*

I have an STS on my Switchback.... 

The Switchback is a real quiet, smooth bow. But I had a slight vibration after release that I could only negate by using string leeches. I suspect the string was vibrating between the string suppressors. I removed the string leeches and installed the STS. With the STS, you can't even tell you shot the bow. I'm not exaggerating either.....

I shoot:

29"/70#
Schaffer Mat-1 Gen II rest
Cobra Sidewinder 3-pin (filled with silicone to stop fiber optic coils from vibrating)
Easton Axis 340 (418 grains, 276 fps)
Golden Key Tranquilizer (Shorty)
Shurz-a-peep (Hunting - 3/16")
STS
Tru-Ball Deluxe Tornado
SKB Parallel Limb Bow Case

The only thing that I had to do since I bought it was have it re-served due to factory serving separation.

Another plus to the STS, no string slap. Even with bulky clothes on, I don't think I'll ever have to wear an armguard.

I killed this turkey with it last Saturday:


----------



## jimarchery13 (May 25, 2005)

Chinchgub, can you direct me to a link where i can see the STS system. I still dont know what it is. CAbelas sell this..??


----------



## Chinchgub (Feb 3, 2005)

*Sure*

STS Website: Click Here!


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Thanks for the input*

Thanks guys. My bow still isnt in at the pro shop!!! Its been about two weeks and if it isnt in tomorrow I dont know what I will do. I got cash out of the bank today in hopes of it being in tomorrow. I want to shoot ACC 3-49's through it to see how it will shoot with them, but I dont know if I can get my hands on some before I buy them. I am thinking of a new sight too. I have the Matrix but it is noisy though I love the verticle pins. I have even thought of getting the soft case for it but I dont know how well protected it would be in that. I am not real rough with it but if it did get dropped.... you never know. I think the bow is tough, but I would be worried about the sight, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## 164 Bowhunter (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm shooting a switchback , 28" draw 70lbs.
Whisker Biscuit B2 rest
Trophy Ridgr Matrix sight
Vibracheck stabilizer
Gold Tip 55-70 shafts (27")
Blazer vanes
100 grain tips
works for me...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bowhunter0916 said:


> Thanks guys. My bow still isnt in at the pro shop!!! Its been about two weeks and if it isnt in tomorrow I dont know what I will do. I got cash out of the bank today in hopes of it being in tomorrow. I want to shoot ACC 3-49's through it to see how it will shoot with them, but I dont know if I can get my hands on some before I buy them. I am thinking of a new sight too. I have the Matrix but it is noisy though I love the verticle pins. I have even thought of getting the soft case for it but I dont know how well protected it would be in that. I am not real rough with it but if it did get dropped.... you never know. I think the bow is tough, but I would be worried about the sight, etc. Any thoughts?


If it helps mine was in in exactly two weeks. Another gentleman who ordered his the same day had it arrive the same day as mine.


----------



## jimarchery13 (May 25, 2005)

164 Bowhunter - How fast is your bow (fps)???


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

bowhunter0916 said:


> Some say that STS is overkill on the Mathews bows, but I would love to hear from some people who shoot Mathews with the STS system to know what they think..... Thanks for the input so far.



I have an STS on my Switchback. The only noise I could detect from the bow was some string "twang". This noise was reduced (not eliminated) after installing the STS. The noise became more of a thud than a longer duration "twang". I think the bow is $40.00 better (the cost of the STS) than without it. But the bow didn't need anything to be plenty quiet for the woods.

Good shooting!


----------



## 164 Bowhunter (Mar 9, 2005)

I haven't chronographed the bow, will get back to you, probably in the 280's.
The bow was factory set at 75lbs. , I dropped the weight a little for better arrow flight.


----------



## Droptine8 (Oct 1, 2003)

:sad: A few guys have said that the STS only really changed the sound,,not get rid of it.I'm not sure I want to spend $40.00+shipping to change my SWB from a small "twang" to a small "thuwang"...


----------



## Weekend Shooter (May 29, 2005)

Switchback 29" 70#
Vital Bow Gear Ultimate Dropaway
Cobra Sidewinder LX
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 55/75 350gr.
292fps
Scott lil' bitty Goose off the string
Sims modular stab


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Got it*

I have my bow now and am waiting for the sts system. I am shooting groups of 4" at 40 yards after not shooting for five months. Thats not exactly true, I did shoot one 3d shoot about 6 weeks ago when my sight broke, then I sold the bow. Oh well. I feel good about this. I love it. I cant even feel the let off. I cant wait to get it fully setup with new arrows that have been ordered too. I also am going to get the carter two shot.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Sorry to sound stupid but what is the difference between the front and rear STS. They both look the same. :embarasse


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Some bows do not have the rear of the riser tapped to accept a stabilizer or STS. Then you have to mount the STS on the front and run the rod back.


----------



## J-Bow (Mar 12, 2005)

so is it worth getting the STS on the switchback? I know Ive heard a lot say it gives them a better group...is this true in your case


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

I have mine setup with a Ripcord rest(performs excellent),Cobra Sidewinder LX sight,Doinker Power Bar and an STS system. Dont let anyone tell you the STS wont work on this bow. It makes an already quiet bow dead silent. As far as the tuning problems I have not had any and my Barracuda string has been outstanding. It has stretched a very minimal bit but it has several hundred shots on it and I have not set the bow back to specs yet. Mine is shooting 70# 28" draw 350 grain arrow 291fps. Plenty fast for deer hunting and unreal how quiet it is :thumbs_up


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

J-Bow said:


> so is it worth getting the STS on the switchback? I know Ive heard a lot say it gives them a better group...is this true in your case



I think it MAY give you the CHANCE to shoot a little tighter group due to the arrow leaving the string slightly sooner. I think form is still the key with or without the STS. But the benefits are well worth $40.00


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Does the switchback take the rear sts?


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

Switchback 29" 62# LH
Cobra sidewinder
QAD Ultra Rest

Super Carbon Magnum 55 - 70 27.25" (You can shoot shorter arrows w/QAD)
Arizona Archery PlatiFletch Elite Vanes
286fps
Barrie Archery Rocky 85gr 3 blade Titanium
Truball Trail Boss Target - Cobra Caliper Hunting


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*ttt*

I have shot my bow a few hundred times now and have just experienced a litte stretch...The funny thing is that my arrows are hitting higher than I had it sighted in for previously. I cant figure out why. I dont know what happened and I have not received the STS yet. Should be here soon. Has anyone tried to shoot ACC 3-49's on thier SB? I have 3-60's at 395 grains, pulling back 65lbs at 278 fps. I am happy with this but my new arrows came in today and I wondering if they will be underspined, though the Easton chart says otherwise. I swithed to the Carter Two shot release...for those looking to better thier shot group.........Holy crap, this thing is awesome. With the Two shot and the STS....Watch out...Dont let me shoot after you! I have shot four of my fletchings in the last week and I only shoot two arrows at the same spot per round. I hope the spelling natzis arent watching because I love to use .......... It adds drama.........Thank you guys for your input so far.


----------



## 28LX (Feb 17, 2004)

3dhoyt said:


> Does the switchback take the rear sts?



Yes you need the rear mount.


----------

